# Another newb question



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

At the risk of sounding like an idiot- if I had a Kato or Atlas diesel loco for instance, would it run on my Bachmann track and power pack or must you have the same-brand accessories for like-brand engines? Thanks and am much appreciative of the members here in the community, who have already been very helpful and kind.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

turducken34 said:


> At the risk of sounding like an idiot- if I had a Kato or Atlas diesel loco for instance, would it run on my Bachmann track and power pack or must you have the same-brand accessories for like-brand engines? Thanks and am much appreciative of the members here in the community, who have already been very helpful and kind.


A Bachmann power pack and track will work with all.
Track is track, power is power, as long as the engine will run through the radius of the corner it will work.
Some like other brands better.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know wich scale you've chosen but all scales have standards that all manufacturers go by.N scale for instance have a 9 mm. spacing between rails,so any N scale locomotive (or cars) will run on them,the tracks being Bachmann,Peco,Atlas or whatever other brand.

However,in N scale,you can have low profile tracks (code 55) that will not accept older locomotives that have larger wheel flanges as these will hit the ties,lifting the loco from the rail thus spoiling current flow on top of being very noisy.As long as you stay with high profile tracks (not too prototypical though) anything goes,but if you want the better looks of low profile tracks,you'll have to stick with newer models or replace wheel sets.

Same goes with the power pack,it should deliver between 0 to 12 volts DC (some go to 16 VDC I believe) and any loco (wether Kato,Atlas,P2K,Bachmann or others) should run just fine.Electrical current is not brand sensitive,12VDC is 12VDC whatever the brand of the transformer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I don't know wich scale you've chosen but all scales have standards that all manufacturers go by.N scale for instance have a 9 mm. spacing between rails,so any N scale locomotive (or cars) will run on them,the tracks being Bachmann,Peco,Atlas or whatever other brand.
> 
> However,in N scale,you can have low profile tracks (code 55) that will not accept older locomotives that have larger wheel flanges as these will hit the ties,lifting the loco from the rail thus spoiling current flow on top of being very noisy.As long as you stay with high profile tracks (not too prototypical though) anything goes,but if you want the better looks of low profile tracks,you'll have to stick with newer models or replace wheel sets.
> 
> Same goes with the power pack,it should deliver between 0 to 12 volts DC (some go to 16 VDC I believe) and any loco (wether Kato,Atlas,P2K,Bachmann or others) should run just fine.Electrical current is not brand sensitive,12VDC is 12VDC whatever the brand of the transformer.


Your right....then you have O scale which some won't run on O/27 track.
What scale are you asking about?

I forgot to mention that there are also AC powered transformers and DC. 

Helps a whole lot as to what scale your running. (or gauge)


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry I didnt mention that. I'm in N scale. I've got the Bachmann empire builder set that I'm starting out with but saw an atlas diesel on e-bay with a semi-local scheme I was interested in. (eerie-lackawanna) And it has the same style couplers as my rolling stock. (rapido)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Turducken34,

If I might add an observation---everyone here is still learning, so we're all beginners in some aspect of Model Railroading. There are no newb-questions: there are only good questions. Every question you post teaches something to someone else, and we're here to pool our knowledge and help one another. It's nice to have you with us!

Sincerely,


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Turducken34,
I echo what Reckers just said......you never know everything in this hobby.
My first dunk in the tank was in January of this year. Now, about $2000 and a ton of fun later, I'm still grasping with "simple" questions about lots of stuff but know the answer is just a few words away on this fantastic forum.
Welcome aboard, and have fun!
Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Bob, you made me laugh---I spent part of this weekend trying to determine why the inbound leg of one of my turnouts goes dead when I use the switch to go from "straight ahead" to "hang a left". The obvious answer would be that the power is coming to the train thru the "straight ahead" track in front of it, right? And switching the turnout left cuts the voltage off....except the transformer is about 8 feet behind the trainon the main line. *L* I'll have to figure out where the break is behind it. 

My point is, we're all still first-graders. There are people on this site for whom I have tremendous respect---and they admit they're still learning. We have new members, but no member and no question is a "newb": we're all just dummies, trying to figure this stuff out!

Best wishes,


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been doing this hobby since 2004 and I know quite a bit about it... But I dont know it all and I dont even claim to be any where near the master model railroader level yet... not even close. Last night I ran into a problem with an Atlas turnout switch. These are things I have played around with for years but this one beat me up last night, so I posted a question about it. Still waiting for some one to answer me but that is all good I know if some one knows some one will answer. There are other train forums around, one even sponsored by a favorite mag we all read from time to time or more, but they dont seem to be near as helpful as the people here. No noob question left behind. If you dont ask then some one just getting into the hobby may not even know he needs to know the answer to that question before it is too late.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I got involved in this hobby by accident. In mid December of last year the wife and I were putting the finishing touches on trimming our Christmas tree.
The only thing left to do was put the 20 year old el cheapo plastic train set around the base of the tree. It was battery-powered and would barely move. When it did decide to move, the wheels would mostly slip on the plastic track.
I casually suggested to the Mrs. that I wouldn't mind having a "real" model train to put under the tree. Since she knows it doesn't take much to make me happy, she said "go for it" and I immediately went on eBay and bought a used train set with a circular track for $40. 
Before the holidays were over I had expanded that set-up with more track, more cars, and about 6 buildings that I assembled. In short, I was on the road to being HOOKED on model railroading! 
Now, as mentioned, I've completed a jam-packed 4X8 layout and am in the process of expanding it to 10X10. That original $40 has passed $2000 and climbing. But, you know what? I've never had so much fun in my life and the tremedous folks on this forum have been a MAJOR reason why it's been so enjoyable.
When I don't get my daily dose of this forum I almost go into withdrawal pains. :laugh::laugh:
Bob


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Interesting comment...but what does the wife think of you drifting away from the original purpose?Are you planning on a bigger Xmas tree?

Couldn't help but smile to your comment.Model railroading is a virus wich hopefully they'll never find a cure to.Highly addictive indeed,it seems that we can never find an end to it.I also have a very understanding wife who always says "go for it" as long as the household is taken care of and I make it a point to never exagerate,although I admit that temptation is often present with all the nice stuff offered.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

All great replies, thanks to all for making me feel welcome in this community. And Massey- its funny you mention the forums from "that" popular magazine. I went there before I found this great site and didnt feel all that welcomed. I'm sure they're all great modelers but they didn't seem to have much time for advice for the "new" hobbyists. I check out that magazine and enjoy it some, but it seems like all the layouts are reproductions of real railroads from one time or another,and to be honest I'm just gonna freelance my first layout so I can work on some of the basic aspects of what I think is gonna be an awesome hobby.
Again, thank you much to all, and I think I'm gonna like it here!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a member of this other other forum (over 900 posts so far) and I find some comments a little harsh.There are great modelers there too who are very helpful when it comes to finding a solution to complicated problems.

I too find they sometimes aren't too helpful when certain specific questions arise,specifically from newcomers to the hobby.I'm not saying that I approve but I understand the reason behind it.This forum is older (if not the oldest train forum) so questions from newcomers,generally the same questions,have been in most cases discussed "ad nauseum" and the older members feel that the newcomers should search the older posts in search for answers.All the answers can be found by someone who does give himself the trouble to look through the older posts.However,creating a new post is less effort.....

However,I've noticed that when an "original" question is asked,it does get it's share of competent answers.These guys are as great as the members here...they simply get bored to answer the same questions again and again.I suspect the same will be noticeable when this forum gets a little older..........


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

I did search through the older posts and did not find an answer to my question. I am not adverse to searching for info; if I was I would have asked many more questions by now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> Your right....then you have O scale which some won't run on O/27 track.
> What scale are you asking about?
> 
> I forgot to mention that there are also AC powered transformers and DC.
> ...





Brakeman Jake said:


> I'm a member of this other other forum (over 900 posts so far) and I find some comments a little harsh.There are great modelers there too who are very helpful when it comes to finding a solution to complicated problems.
> 
> I too find they sometimes aren't too helpful when certain specific questions arise,specifically from newcomers to the hobby.I'm not saying that I approve but I understand the reason behind it.This forum is older (if not the oldest train forum) so questions from newcomers,generally the same questions,have been in most cases discussed "ad nauseum" and the older members feel that the newcomers should search the older posts in search for answers.All the answers can be found by someone who does give himself the trouble to look through the older posts.However,creating a new post is less effort.....
> 
> However,I've noticed that when an "original" question is asked,it does get it's share of competent answers.These guys are as great as the members here...they simply get bored to answer the same questions again and again.I suspect the same will be noticeable when this forum gets a little older..........


Also Sometimes "the older" members would love to help but don't have the time to search for the answer. Like me, I was up at 3 am got home at 4 pm and have to get up at 2 am. I have limited time right now.



turducken34 said:


> I did search through the older posts and did not find an answer to my question. I am not adverse to searching for info; if I was I would have asked many more questions by now.


I did not mean anything by my question to you (if my reply was too "harsh"), but it helps a whole lot to know the scale your asking questions about. As different scales will get different answers.

And like I always say don't be afraid to ask. I for one will try to answer....when I get a chance, but most likely someone will beat me to it.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Big Ed


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

turducken34,
If you put the scale that you model in your profile so that shows up with your name then that helps too!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Brakeman Jake et al, I'd like to address that topic. I've spent some time on that other site, and more time on this one. I think there is a significant difference between the two, and I'd like to stress I'm not being critical. As pointed out, that other site is a forum where a group of experienced collectors and runners discuss what they are doing, would like to do, how to do it, etc.: nothing wrong with that. New people seeking help or advice get short shrift, as the folks there don't want to bother with them, to put it bluntly. They aren't rude or unkind---they're just not very helpful. That is their right, as their site is oriented towards conversation between experienced modellers.

This site is far more friendly and supportive of beginners. There's a greater cameraderie (sp?) and the folks here are far more likely to help one another and to assist beginners: it's just who we are. 

Neither site is "better" than the other; each has a different purpose.

Sincerely,


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I fully agree.I like to say things the way I see them (or feel them) and yes I may be a little blunt at times,so I apologize for this.I also prefer this site to the other one as I too find it more friendly.Do I have a specific argument to justify this?Not really...it's a feeling.I simply feel more comfortable here.And I probably am not the only one to think this.

I do still visit the other site on a daily basis (2-3 times a day sometimes) and enjoy it as there are great guys there too who will come up with great infos on the so many aspects of our hobby.Some are more helpful with more than 5000 reply posts and others that you barely hear of and this is OK to me.

Many of the older members of this other site feel that some questions shouldn't be discussed any more and say it openly as they feel that most if not all the answers can be found if one would search through the older posts.The only problem is that there are thousands of older posts there and searching through them could be painstaking,to say the least.Finding an answer can take hours unless you know wich post to look for,and yes,it's much simpler and faster to post the question again.We don't have days to spend on the computer in most cases,so I understand...but some don't.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The Search tool on this forum doesn't have the best of features, but I've used it many, many times with good success ... try the Advanced Search option on the pull-down menu, which brings up more options.

Often, when I write a post, I will add a few buzzwords to the bottom of the post ... I call these Search Hit words ... a few words or phrases that would be "hit upon" if someone searched for a subject down the road.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like to help but during the week I don't have much time.hwell:

I recommend searching T mans threads for O problems. Things like cleaning track, engine problems etc will most likely be there.:thumbsup:

TJ the tin man for prewar paint and repair.:thumbsup:

I will try to help, it might take till the weekends though.hwell:

WHAT "OTHER" SITE??

You can say it's name....you won't be arrested.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

turducken34 said:


> At the risk of sounding like an idiot- if I had a Kato or Atlas diesel loco for instance, would it run on my Bachmann track and power pack or must you have the same-brand accessories for like-brand engines? Thanks and am much appreciative of the members here in the community, who have already been very helpful and kind.


I don't think you sound like an idiot. I think you had a very good question. Would you like to hear what I once thought was a totally stupid question? For years as a teenager I wondered how all the engines pulling a freight did so with only one guy driving the entire train. I mean, how did the other engines behind the lead engine know what to do and when to do it?

Then one day a man and his wife moved in next door. It turned out that this man was a railroad engineer. Then after getting to know him, one day while talking to him, I finally got the courage up to ask him. He looked at me and smiled. He then explained to me the concept of how it was done. 

After he was finished, I thought about it for a moment and the entire concept which he explained suddenly seemed very simple. I then I felt totally embarrassed for asking him such a stupid question and asked him to forgive me for doing so. He begin chuckling and slowly shaking his head back and fourth, he said, "No, no! It wasn't stupid at all." He then leaned forward, looking me in the eye very seriously and said, "Son, It's only stupid if you have a question but then never ask it. That's when it becomes stupid." 

A good example of this rule he taught me was when I first got in the army. As a private E-1, they sent me to the motorpool on a work detail. The motorpool sgt. took me outside to where a 10 wheel tractor was sitting and ordered me to clean it's 5th wheel. Keep in mind that at the time I was only 17 and had absolutely no knowledge about semis and had no idea which wheel was concidered to be the 5th one but did not want to look stupid to him by asking him such.

So, after he left, I stood there looking at it and began counting it's wheels to find out which one was the 5th one. The problem was that no matter which wheel that I began counting from, the 5th one never ended up being the same each time. So, frustrated about it, I cleaned all 10 wheels. I even cleaned the spare, just in case. A little while later he came out. He stood Looking at the tractor and after turning all red in the face, he began jumping up and down, screaming and began raising all kinds of [email protected] 

He screamed, "I told you to clean the 5th wheel! What the [email protected] have you been doing all this time!" I hollered back saying, "I cleaned everyone of them...Even the spare as well!" He then just stood there looking at me for a moment in amazement. He began shaking his head and muttering, "I ask for men and they send me idiots." He slowly walked over to the tractor, pointing and softly said,"THIS IS THE 5th WHEEL." At that moment I began to feel utter rage and contempt as this was the most moronic, mindless thing I had ever heard. I hollered back asking him, "Why didn't you say the TRAILER HITCH? I would've cleaned it instead of cleaniing all the wheels.!"

He began laughing, shaking his finger at me and walked away. I felt totally humilliated and enraged at the same time. So, what my railroad friend had told me a year before proved to be true. Because I never asked the question, and then cleaning all the wheels because of it, I indeed made myself look completely stupid. I then remembered and realized what my railroad friend from next door a year before was trying to teach me. I guess I just had to learn it the hard way. 

Thanks for becoming part of the forum and welcome. And please don't ever feel that you're sounding like an idiot by asking a question. I myself, and I know others here feel very humbled by you having enough faith in all of us to ask your question. For that, thank you, as we're all still learning too..

Routerman


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Routerman, Very well stated!:thumbsup:


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Routerman, Very well stated!:thumbsup:


Thank you, NIMT.

Routerman


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Routerman- Great story and thank you


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> I like to help but during the week I don't have much time.hwell:
> 
> I recommend searching T mans threads for O problems. Things like cleaning track, engine problems etc will most likely be there.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...




Ed,

That other site is O Gauge Railroad Forum, or http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/

I agree with Brakeman Jake---the people there are nice enough; it's a large forum that has a very good S scale (and other sizes) segment, a segment for building scenery and constructing buildings---a wealth of information. What they do not have are interest and compassion for those getting into the hobby. They are very knowledgeable folks, but questions tend to get one-line answers and basic questions won't get answered at all. It sort of reminds me of a very good high-school football team: they're good, they know they're good, and only have time for one another. If you sit in the bleachers or are just trying out for the team, they don't have time for you. You'll get a polite smile or hello, but that's about it.

Jake, I'm glad to see you like our site better. I take that as indicative you want to share what you've learned, and that's always welcome around here.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Reckers,when I read your last post,I kind of felt a little silly but then,thinking about it,I have no reason to.Interesting however,all the posts in wich we were discussing that "other site",we weren't talking about the same one.I'm also a member in the Model Railroader Magazine Forum,to wich I like to contribute helping others and yes,finding answers to my own queries.It is a great website but like I stated earlier,it has its flaws,one being that older contributers aren't too helpful to newcomers.They do help but answers are often limited to a minimum of infos.And you can occasionally read comments concerning the redundancy of certain specific questions newcomers generally ask.I guess this is typical of many groups,like local model railroad clubs,where the older members become a specific group,like a club within the club trying to have things run their way,and have no time to devote to newcomers.Fortunately,most are very kind and understanding though.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JZ,

Your "life lesson" post above should be mandatory reading for all. Very humble on your part, and very well stated. Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Reminds me of stories my dad and his friends play on new guys at work. 
They send the new guy to get supplies. They call the shop ahead of time and tell them to mess with him. They send the new guy in for "board extenders" and "headlight fluid". :laugh:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My first base was Forbes in Kansas with the C-130'S. New guys in the outfit were sent all over the base for a 5 gallon pail of 'prop wash'. 

Don't laugh, my second day there they sent me,,and I went!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, in the antique auto hobby we greet newbies that have problems with their old cars too.
"Have you changed the blinker fluid yet?"......"better check those muffler bearings before they let loose"......"need a torque wrench for your hose clamps?"......."don't forget to lube those bumper bolts"......and the beat goes on :laugh: :laugh:
It's amazing how many of them actually bite!  
Bob


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

turducken34 said:


> Routerman- Great story and thank you





tjcruiser said:


> JZ,
> 
> Your "life lesson" post above should be mandatory reading for all. Very humble on your part, and very well stated. Thanks for sharing,
> 
> TJ


Thanks to both of you

Routerman


----------

